# betta tankmates



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

does anyone know how a betta would act if red wag tarpies were added to the tank? or maybe the better question would be how would red wags act towards a betta. i was thinking of getting a male and 2 femail red wags. please let me know. thanks!


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

My bettas generally do great with platies. It depends on the personality of the betta really. The platies don't bother the betta. What size is your tank?


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

15 gallon tank. whisper filter. two caves. heater. plastic plants that wont snag on nylon.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I would definatly go ahead and add a couple platies.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think that would be ok...but like James said, it depends on your bettas personality so just keep an eye on them for a few days. ;-)


----------



## sandiego280zx (Oct 2, 2008)

my betta Merlin dows fine with the little platies in the tank however their mother Squirt lost her position of "top Dog" and often he will chase her down but they've excepted each other bounderies. It is funny cause he is so chill with the little one but Squirt is definitely not his best friend.


----------

